# How do I trim around his butt?



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

I find the older Riley gets, the more I wished I'd paid closer attention to posts that have been here and are gone.

A couple of times in the past few days Riley has had a mess in his hair after he pooped. This upsets him terribly, he stands there whimpering, just breaks my heart. It doesn't bother me in the least to clean him up but I hate to have him upset. Do I just take sissors to the area? How big of an area to I trim? 

He is about 8 months old, he still has his puppy hair, I've not shaved it since he does so well with letting me keep him clean and brushed with minimal mats (usually only after he's been in a harness). I'm under the impression that within the next few months he will "blow" this coat, is that correct? Does that mean his longer hair will fall out and he'll be puppy short again? 

Thanks ahead of time for your help.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have my groomer give Tango the sanitary cut. They basically trim the hair around his butt. I cannot trim his hair there because he moves around too much and I would be scared that I would cut him. Tango is 7 months and he still gets poop stuck near his butt sometimes.







I just clean it up...I don't think there is much else I can do.


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Sometimes, I just trim with scissors VERY CAREFULLY and with a friend or family member holding her down gently just in case she moves, i don't want to harm her in any way. Most of the time she gets the idea so she hardly moves. Othertimes, I take her to the groomers. If you haven't done this before or if your pup can't stay still, i would go with a groomer to do the job.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I shadowed a groomer one day a week for a couple of months to learn how to groom Zoe, and just to learn new things. I don't know how long Riley's hair is so keep in mind balance. I usually hand scissor Zoe and keep her between 3-4" long so her sanitary cut is maybe 3/4" just a small strip on either side of her rectum and then immediately below gradually allowing it to get longer until I can blend it in with her longer "feathers". This way it doesn't scream sanitary cut & still gets the job done! Good Luck! You'll do great!:thumbsup:


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a hand trimmer that I use on Louis' back side. My husband holds him over his shoulder and I trim that area in a triangle. Some people ask me why his backside is so exposed, but we really get stuff back there - so I just tell them, to keep it all clean









I also use wipes after he goes to keep that area fresh. Good luck.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

The groomer gives him a 'sanitary' cut. In b/t groomer visits, I use trimming scissors just to get around his butt. He gets a few dingleberrys stuck to the hair there so I have to keep it low.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you all for your responses to my question. I haven't had him at a groomers yet, but maybe I'll have them do it first then keep it up on my own.


----------

